# Worth It?



## anzuelo (Feb 28, 2017)

Have a recently purchased Heron 16 that due to health issues have not had in water yet. Problem is that I have the stock aluminum prop that came with the Tohatsu 50 rather than a stainless prop. Boat has jack plate and trim tabs BTW.

The recommended prop according to Ankona is the Pwertech NREB 10 3/8 X 14 3 blade. This I can purchase for less than $300. The other option would be to get a Foreman prop that most likely will cost twice as much. 

I will be fishing areas mostly around Aransas Bay but may range from Port O'Conner to Port Mansfield. 

Question is whether the Foreman prop is worth the extra money?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

anzuelo said:


> Have a recently purchased Heron 16 that due to health issues have not had in water yet. Problem is that I have the stock aluminum prop that came with the Tohatsu 50 rather than a stainless prop. Boat has jack plate and trim tabs BTW.
> 
> The recommended prop according to Ankona is the Pwertech NREB 10 3/8 X 14 3 blade. This I can purchase for less than $300. The other option would be to get a Foreman prop that most likely will cost twice as much.
> 
> ...


The Foreman prop for my Zuke 60 was $550 plus tax and shipping. My spare prop will also be a Foreman.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

I have owned many different types of boats with various outboard engines, zuke, yammy, Nissan and propped each with powertech props, happy to date with the performance each provided.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Try the Powertech wheel first.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

commtrd said:


> Try the Powertech wheel first.


...and then pay Jack to modify it so it really works...


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

jay.bush1434 said:


> ...and then pay Jack to modify it so it really works...


I bot a Foreman prop and it sucked on my boat. The F70 couldn't hardly swing it. Then I bot a Powertech 4-blade that was tits. HB Pro tunnel. Mac lifted the motor on the jack plate so it would actually work like it was supposed to.


----------



## anzuelo (Feb 28, 2017)

Decided to go with a Powertech SWC 3 14 pitch. Will mate it with the Tran cavitation plate. 
May eventually upgrade to a Foreman prop but for now, I can get the prop and cav plate for not much more than just the Foreman prop. 

And I may go with a set of Jack Foreman's high flow pickups.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I have a Powertech 4 blade and I'm supremely happy with it. But I was coming from a beat up factory aluminum prop, so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Seems like Power Tech is the ticket in 3 or 4 blade. I believe the 3 blade will give you more high end and the 4 blade better hole shot. Use the aluminum prop and see how it works and get an idea of what may be better as far pitch and everything. Also it is better to mess up an aluminum screw than a SS one. Run it around the areas you want to fish first so you can find what is too shallow and jack that blade up first before you put on a finely tune SS screw and you will know what to avoid. Basically if you want to go fast, 3 blade and if you want to get on plane faster out of shallow water; 4 blade.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Does someone has the contact for Jack Foreman? Google search lead me to a discontinued number. Thanks.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Cell - (361) 649-2789


----------

